# How did you end up in the VW Culture?



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

How did you end up being a VW enthusiast? 
heres my story:

I purchased a 1996 Jetta 2.slow 5speed. I really bought it to get from point a to point b. Once my brother in law (TekToo2) found out i got a jetta, it was on from there. 4 VWs and alot of money later, Im right where I need to be, behind a VR.


----------



## sleeper 12v (Apr 5, 2008)

Back in 2000 i bought a brand new Honda civic si and dumped a boat load of money into it. Then I didn't really wanna put any miles on it. So I ended up getting a 93 corrado slc that had a blown head. not really knowing crap about cars my cousin and I took it to Cecil the day after I bought it. Along with the civic and let's just say the civic went up for sale the following day. And haven't owned anything but vw's every since.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

My husband discovered that he could drive our Integra to the VW dealer, and he wanted a Golf. It went downhill from there. :laugh:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Grew up loving the aircooled Beetles. My Aunt and Uncle had a '69 that they restored and I loved riding around in it. It was the first car I ever actually drove too. Then I met my husband. He grew up around VWs, wrenching on them with his dad, who had many over the years growing up. Hubby got a '95 VR6 Passat for his first car (was hoping for the Thing that he and his dad had worked on) and I got a '99 New Beetle for mine. My FIL has several Vanagons. VW is just in my husband's blood, and I just needed to meet my husband for my real love to come out. We picked up our Mk1 TD Jetta in '08 under the condition that I got to help him work on it and rebuild the engine  I now have a 20thAE GTI and hubby and I share our '84 Jetta. FIL has an '84 Westfalia and an '87 Syncro Vanagon with a TDI swap. They're in the family. Always will be too. When my NB was totaled, there was no question that I'd pick up another VW.

We also have a really great local VW community around. Several really great shops too run by some really great guys. So its pretty easy to be a part of the community/culture of VW here


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

The MKIII Golf was one car that always caught my attention.

Back in 2000 when I was looking at first cars, it came down to a red MKIII or a red 94 Civic Hatchback.

Ended up getting the Civic because it was five speed. 

In 2004, I drove a friend's R32 and knew that I had to have a Volkswagen after I graduated college. 

I graduated college in 2008, and wanted a brand new car... Guess what just came out? The 2008 R32. 

#csb


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

roughly the spring of 2006 i bought an 82 rabbit vert for my first car. did some minor work on it and took it to h2o in 07. been hooked ever since. wow its been longer than i realized....

csb.


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

the day after highschool my dad took me to a dealer and we looked at cars. not knowing anything about vw's i mistook my passat for a jetta ( i know i know just bare with me). i was just happy to have a nice car instead of what i was already driving. then my friend baught his 2000 prelude and i knew i wanted to start modding my car. hit the internet found some sites and found out what type of gold mine i was driving. 

i dont think i knew i was inlove with my car untill i cought myself staring at my car for about an hour and a half after my dad and i detailed it.


----------



## ProDriver77 (Sep 22, 2011)

As a kid, my dad had a 1970 Bus that he bought new and kept until 1985 with 278,000 miles on it. I knew then VWs could run forever.

Up until a few years ago, my parents had a '91 MkII that they ran to 230K before selling.

Friend & I had a 1972 Porsche 914 we bought together as a "Project Car" in High School. I ended up selling my half to him because I already bought a new car (1995 Ford Escort LX Sport).

I've always liked the MkIII Jettas, but never bought one due to reliability issues. Also test drove a '98 B5, but walked away due to high mileage on a 1.8T with no recent service records and concerns for oil sludge (among other issues I found).

This past August, my beloved 2001 Saturn L-200 (great car, may she R.I.P.) was totaled by a 20-year-old in grandma's '04 Trailblazer because he couldn't look both ways before entering the roadway from a driveway. Being as we're a one-car family, I needed wheels quickly, but still had prerequisites:

-Had to be capable of hauling a family of 5 (wife & I, plus a 3, 5, and 9-year-old) in reasonable comfort.
-Had to have A/C, PW, PDL, Tilt, & Cruise.
-MUST have a PROPER manual gearbox.

I ended up driving around 7 or 8 dealerships on a Saturday Morning. Found a lot of nice cars within my budget, but unfortunately with a slushbox.

Ended up back at the dealership where I bought by Saturn where the 2000 B5 V6 Variant I saw sitting there before stll sat. I said, "I'm gonna hate it. It's a wagon." I figured, "What the Hell, let's take it for a spin!"

Started it up, pulled out onto the road, and the first good press of the accelerator pedal put a big smile on my face.

A few twists & turns, plus a 60+ MPH sprint in 2nd gear without over-revving, and that smile became a big grin!

And so, my VW story begins.....


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

I traded a nice laptop and some money for a 95' mk3 2.0. First time I started it I wasnt driveable,tires like the skin of a watermelon,hesitating every time,It'd only run a lil good up to 45 mph..It seemed like an old washer machine on the spin circle,licking oil,old spark plugs and so on. I almost took it to the junk yard due to my lack of knowlegde. One day I was off of work,decided to change the rotor,spark plugs and wires..guess what? It started to run a lil better but still no too good :laugh:
Little but little I got it to work and ending up loving the sweet ride. Then I sold it because a trans problem and bought my baby "98' vr6 Jetta"..I bought it January of this year and 0 problems..I've driven hondas,toyotas before but NOTHING like my vr...
Sorry for the bad quality of the pics,took them with my phone.
My vr '98

This was my first Vw '95 2.0 (sold) [pic on highway one]

:beer: My story on the vluv 


> Ef haters :laugh:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

As a kid in the 1960s, my dad had a 57 Oval Window Beetle. I was hooked then. I got my first VW in 1978 at age 19, a 71 Super Beetle. Then I had a couple of 69 Beetles through 1984. However, I got tired of freezing my @ss off in the brutal winters of Northern Illinois, so I drove (eep!) various American cars up until 2000. I didn't know much about water-cooled VWs, but bought a 1996 Golf that year and have never looked back. In 2002, I joined a VW club. In 2003, I bought another air-cooled Beetle, another 69. It was great for a couple of years, but then it started breaking down and leaving me stranded hundreds of miles from home at times. In 2007, I traded the Golf for a brand new Passat. By 2009, I had had enough with 40-year-old air-cooled technology, so I sold my 69 Beetle to another club member and bought a 2000 New Beetle. I love Beetles in particular, but with the mechanical aptitude of a gerbil, New Beetles suit me far better. I just pay the pros to look after it.

I'm kind of in a weird place right now. I'm a confirmed water-cooled guy, but I'm 52 and like stock VWs, so I don't fit in at water-cooled shows because I don't do mods and I'm 30 years older than the typical person that goes to them. Likewise, I no longer drive air-cooleds, so I don't fit in that crowd, either. New Beetle people are in a class of their own, and that describes me, but the problem is that there seem to be very few of us. I do get trophies from time to time with my 2000 NB in mixed VW shows that have a NB class, so that's cool. I love my Passat, too, but nobody gives that a second look....


----------



## tesh0boy (Dec 7, 2009)

No family history story for me. My dad picked up a new 1st gen Eclipse around the time they came out(early 90's?) and used to take me on hell rides on backroads around town, it was a fun little car and I thought it was so fast compared to his MG garage queen and Audi. From there on I was hooked on cars and Mitsubishi as a manufacturer, I started watching wrc at an early age and loved the old evo's from back in the day.

Throughout highschool in the mid/late 90's I had a few older friends who got new cars, which happened to be mkIII jetta's and golfs. I thought they were the most ugly looking cars in the world and would of never drove one if it was given to me lol. My friends cousin from NY got a hand me down 190e cosi from his parents for his first car and we'd drive that thing everywhere mach-10 lol. From there on I was hooked on MB and BMW's. 

In 01 or 02 my hand me down Nissan started acting up and I needed a new car finally. My buddy who lived down the street had a 96 2.0 windsor jetta, and I really loved the color and interior styling, which I felt was like my dad's audi interior almost. He blew the auto-trans and I ended up picking it up for $600 bucks from his dad because they were quoted $3,200 to fix it, and didn't wanna spend the money. Knowing nothing about the car or brand, My best friend at the time, Joe and I pushed it down the street to my house where it sat for a few months until I saved up enough money for a new trans. In the mean time I started doing some research into the car, trying to find info on the trans. Some how I came across vwvortex which was filled with info about mkIII's, found a german auto recycler that was right in my town and picked up the trans as soon as I had the money. After the car was running Joe and I replaced pretty much everything on the car so it would be a solid runner, using vortex guides and diy's having no real mechinical knowledge at all other then what my friend knew from being around his dad who was a diesel mechanic and what he learned on his own from working in his garage with his dad. Working on it myself, and learning every in and out of the car, I kinda created a bond with the car if you will, and eventually grew to love mkIII's, and after seeing what others were doing to their cars on vortex back before the "euro" days of the mkIII, I was hooked. 

I eventually wanted more power and picked up another, my first vr, a t-red for dirt cheap which I thought was a steal, However I quickly learned about mkIII rust issues the hard way and sold the car for scrap. After a year of searching I finaly found a pristine, adult driven, garage kept 98 jetta which has been my money consuming golden child if you will, ever since. :laugh:


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

My first memories as a child involves traveling in an early bay window westy - falling out of the child cot...lol. I've been through the majority of the lower 48 and across canada twice in a vw bus. I drive both air-cooled and water-cooled. I love german engineering/innovation. I think that's what saddens me to see what vw is doing to the jetta, passat. I understand why they are decontenting the their cars. It just forces me to swim up stream to audi. Nothing drives like a true german car.


----------



## Hotwing (May 31, 2011)

needed a new car, went to a dealer after looking at a particular 2001 audi A6 they had on craigslist. Wasn't happy with the car, then I saw the black jetta they had on the lot, it was 6sp with a v6 which i liked very much. Found out after I bought the jetta it turned out to be a GLI, with the VR6 (Didn't know very much about vw's before). Now the car has probably got about 10k in parts installed, another 10k in parts sitting around waiting til I get it back from paint/bodywork.

This pic... the way it was before it went off for widebody/paint


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ive always had a love for VW, I has a '02 Blue Bug, which I loved and that to change cause of too many technical difficulties 

-Now this year I recently purchase a new Vdub, a 2012 VW CC, and started attending a meet thanks to my boyfriend. Im seriously loving this culture. Awesome people that share not only the same interest for cars but also have a lot of similarities in life style :wave:


----------



## Juhuts (Dec 21, 2011)

First time i heard the sounds of the VR6 engines made me interest more about volkswagens. Before that i only were intrested about looks of them which i liked a lot. Second reason was that how connected and friendly the people are in vagscene.


First car was Nissan and few month later i changed into Seat. Now two years after that i finaly got project VR6 golf of my own


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

First and for most I am a car guy.I like VWs but they are not the holy grail of cars...nor is the culture. My mom was a motor head, as well as my father. We grew up dirt poor living in a Junk yard in Lake Chelan WA after leaving Cali. Between not fitting into the area and the people..and having nothing but car around.....had nothing better to do with my time. Thats me in the wrecking yard we lived in..1st birthday


----------



## bubbleman66 (Dec 19, 2011)

my first car ever was a 1967 beetle about 30 years ago. additionally, growing up in norcal in the 60's, our family ride was a vw bus & a fastback. my '10 jetta is my 5th vw.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

I actually hated VWs to start with..was car shopping and a friend suggested a GTI..I thought it was the ugliest car. Then the more I searched I grew to love them, which then grew to obsession.

Fell in love with the GTI, but none were worth buying. 

Came across a Golf 1.8T which was too good of a deal to pass up price wise/mileage..

then this happened..:banghead:





















then got a fat check b.c of that idiot drunk driver..:laugh:

then this happened :heart: and I'll never go back


----------



## Volksubishi (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought an 86 Jetta a number of years back when my wife took an add while working for bargain finder. She told me the seller said the car was really good. Bought it for a grand, and loved it. It had heated seats, sunroof, and drove nice. Ended up selling it cheap when the tranny went. I only recently wanted another VW since my boss has a mk4, 1.8t, that is seriously modded. He sold his winter car to a co-worker, which was a 92 gtx, 16v. I went looking for a mk2, and my co worker said he would trade me for my 97 breeze, and 500 bucks. I don't think he knew what he was doing, cuz my gtx is awesome. Much better than my 86 too. Recaros, power windows, locks, but most importantly 16v, with h&r springs, bbs wheels, and all the other stuff that you guys already know about. It's awesome! I have been on vortex almost everyday since, and am hooked.


----------



## gearhead2313 (Dec 18, 2011)

I was looking for a decently priced tuner with a lot of potential, found an ad for a VR6 Corrado, went to go drive it and I was sold. Later, I was looking for a daily driver for cheap so that I could have reliable transportation when I'm doing something major to the Corrado and I saw a Jetta and I figured it was meant to be.


----------



## that_vw_guy (Jul 23, 2006)

my grandparents retired to portugal and took with them a 1991 or 92 NA spec calypso green jetta sedan. any time i visited thats the car we rode in pretty much my whole childhood. became obsessed with it. 

in 2006 i began hinting for my first real car (first being oldsmobile cutlass i got for my first car.) considered the scion xb, 240s, e36 3 series. one night i decided to come on the vortex and look around and bought a VW Vortex shirt and then found my first vw, the 97 jetta glx, a couple days later. at the same time my dad found an ek civic hatch in auto and offered to buy the car completely for me or i would have to pay for the entire vw and if i ever broke down dont bother calling him (i was 18 lol) but i was pretty dead set on that vr. 

best decision of my life (although it was my worst car yet lol.)


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm Portuguese, it's in my blood :laugh:


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

> one night i decided to come on the vortex and look around and bought a VW Vortex shirt and then found my first vw, the 97 jetta glx, a couple days later. at the same time my dad found an ek civic hatch in auto and offered to buy the car completely for me or i would have to pay for the entire vw and if i ever broke down dont bother calling him (i was 18 lol) but i was pretty dead set on that vr.


So,you bought a vortex shirt before the Vw ? :laugh:
You took the best decision on buying the Vw.. :thumbup:


----------



## Mikey03Jetta18T (Jun 26, 2009)

When I brought my Jetta in 2009 it was my first VW. Started going to meets and shows and fell in love with VW ever since.


----------



## GruvenDubs (Nov 27, 2008)

i bought a 99.5 Jetta in 2006 and since I have had a red MKIII jetta, two green MKIII Jetta, a black MKIII Jetta, a black b5 A4, a red MKII Jetta, and I now have a black 2.0 MKIV Jetta. I bought my first dub after going for a ride in my friends MKIV GTI and I was hooked from that point on. I also owned an e36 in the past but came back quick. I've signed my life over to Volkswagen so I'll be driving them forever :laugh:


----------



## Billiken (Dec 27, 2011)

*Hello - New Touareg Owner*

I took delivery of my 2012 Touareg VR6 Lux on December 23. 
Midnight blue with black leather interior.

I had compared it to the Audi Q7 (more expesive with accessories I did not need) and Lexus RX350.
(Previous vehicle was a 2000 Mercedes ML320, owned for 7.5 years.)

The Touareg 10yr/100k powertrain warranty, 0% for 60 months financing, and 12-year unlimited mileage rust warranty are what initially sold me on the vehicle. 

I'm 6'5" tall and quite comfortably in Treg. :thumbup:

My previously owned cars (all purchased used) were the ML320, MB E320, Audi 100, Audi 5000, and Ford Mustang.

Best wishes for a Happy/Healthy 2012 to all on this forum.

Billiken


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

Back in the early '80's (when I was about 4) I was a big Herbie fan. Even had a Herbie pedal car...pretty much was a 1 seater "powerwheels" only the driver produced the power )

It made sense my favourite Matchbox car was a Bug, but ironically I also loved my Renault LeCar Matchbox which, it turns out, looked kinda like a Rabbit 

Until '95 I was dead-set on a Bug, but turns out my mother was more dead-set about me not getting a "death trap" for my first car. Then my one older brother knew a guy selling an '81 Rabbit 4dr. It was lowered, fully tinted out, and w/ GTI snowflakes painted black. Somehow that wasn't a "death trap" to my mother , so a 1000 bucks later I was officially in the club :thumbup:

The funny thing is, that same brother also found what later became my 2nd Rabbit, which I still own and love more than any other I have or previously owned.


----------



## CORYVR32 (Oct 25, 2008)

I wanted an AWD 2 door under $25,000. It was between the 08 R32 certified or a 07 BMW 335xi not certified. The certified 107,000 mile warranty got me.


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

I was in college and really wanted a stick shift for a decent price. That car was a 94 Teal 4-Door Golf (manual everything) that lasted 3 years, then I moved up to a 01 Green 2 Door Golf (manual everything) that lasted 8 years, now I have a Certified 08 Platinum Grey Jetta SE (power everything including heated mirrors) which I just picked up in October. I feel like a kid in the candy store. :laugh:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

my pops grew up driving small hatchbacks and I remember when I was 6 years old he bought a flash red 1996 VW Golf and that was the car that started it all for me.

Even though he sold it before I got my license I ended up buying a 1996 Flash red 2.0 5 speed as my first car and did the typical highschool **** to it(mattig rep bumper, cut springs subs exhaust) and after I sold it for my bike I missed a VW so I inherited my dad's 1.8T MK4 once he started traveling for work and today im on my 4th currently(MK5 GTI)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

Rode in a Beetle as a kid, saw the Mark 2 Golf at an auto show. And I always did like the Rabbit.


----------



## riceeater00 (Apr 16, 2006)

i blew up the motor in my first car (93 corolla) so i got an mk4 golf GL 2.0 from a dealership for a good deal (suprisingly). dumped a boat load of money into it, almost lost a gf because of it lol.. then got into stunting streetbikes and traded it for a truck to haul my bike. i regretted that decision for years! went through street trucks, mini trucks, sportbikes, & bobbers.. finally i caught a break and traded my bagged chevy blazer for my current 20th AE gti and im not letting this one go! ive always loved vw's, the lifestyle and the people... funny thing is when i had my first golf i always wanted a 337 or a 20th... and now i finally got one!


----------



## DuB-4-LiFe (Nov 17, 2011)

the way i got into the vw culture was by wrecking my wrx. i was pretty upset about it untill the day i test drove this 2001 golf. there was just something about it that i loved. now im pretty much obsessed with vws and looking to get a second one soon once i finish the engine rebuild on mine.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

I was cursed from the start to be a vw owner! I came home from the hospital in a 67' Fastback.:laugh:


----------



## TheTasker (Nov 26, 2011)

*Grandpas Buggies*

Grew up in SoCal in the 80's and my Grandpa, who is now in his mid eighties, used to have a couple Dune Buggies and old Sand Rails in his yard that he took in on trade for Kirby Vacuum Cleaners...


----------



## TheTasker (Nov 26, 2011)

*So Cal Grandpa*


----------



## TheTasker (Nov 26, 2011)

*Dammit, I can't figure out how to put a pic..*

Why does it say URl http:? To Insert a picture?


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

TheTasker said:


> Why does it say URl http:? To Insert a picture?


Because some of us have pictures hosted on web sights like Photobucket. Once you upload there then you can share them on forums such as this. That looks like a directory to where your pictures are though. You have to upload it somewhere first


----------



## ekua516 (Feb 29, 2008)

*vw culture*

Went to uti in illinois,got in my roommates golf and that was pretty much it....
that was back in 97 and over 10 vw's later and yea a thinner wallet..:laugh:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Bought my first jetta in 1993. Nothing but a nightmare so I traded it for a 93 fox and drive that for 7.5 years to 315,000. I then found another 1993 fox in 2008. It has 50 thousand miles on it. I'm also buying a mk3 golf in about a week.


----------



## myb5quattro (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't come from a gear head family, or a VW family. I remember going for a ride in my uncle's new (in 2001) a6, and his wife's a4 that was a few years old at the time. I loved how smooth the cars were. The leather, the looks, and I thought they were quick cars for being so young. My first car was a 1997 1.8t A4, and I did all of the basics to it over the year I had it. I was bit by the bug.. and I love quattro in winter. But then I wanted to autocross, and not spend so much on wheel bearings+coilovers, so I switched to the mk4s  been obsessed for a while, I love the shows, cruises, and I don't plan on driving anything else


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

i am here because of these 2 guys and their cars 









and this is mine- still a work in progress


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Haven't been in the VW scene for long, but the neighbor down the street always was cruising around in VWs nothing to good looking but he was always messing with them. In the year I notice he had a different VW ever week I started talking to him. One week he brought a corrado to his house and was trying to put a supercharger in it and he just got done switching it from automatic to stick. I happen to be looking for a new car and asked him if he knew where a good deal was. My gf and I just had a kid so I was looking for something family like. He pointed me to a B5 passat. I notice that and the MKlV jetta, was gonna buy the jetta but he told me some guy just put down 60%. So I bought the passat, now two years later and lots of money gone I have another love in my life. But I don't remember how I got to the forums but I'm here now and learned the new meaning of low life :laugh:


----------



## C_elliott83 (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a 2001 jeep grand cherokee which i loved but it happened to break a piston skirt. I didnt have the money to throw into it to fix it. Also didnt see a reason since i have another kid on the way and was planning to get a bigger suv come tax time. Anyways i threw it in craigslist and a guy calls me saying hed give me payoff which was $1200 and a 99.5 mk4. I figured id look at it. Car ran and didnt look bad besides a dent in the fender (not a big deal) did the trade and now when tax time comes i dont have to payoff another car to avoid 2 loans. Works out now when i get my new suv i can park the mk4 and get to work on it. Until then its my dd

Not bad for a basically free car


----------



## illestminimike (Aug 20, 2011)

I drove this everyday.








Then needed a practical, comfortable car so I looked at GTIs and found a "20th Anniversary" didn't know what was so great about it till I googled it and fell in love. Now it's my daily and my mini is my weekend, show, track car.


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought a 1999.5 Jetta 2.Slow Autotragic... 


About a month later I fell in love with MK2's


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

well it all started when i saw one of the herby movies..i thought bugs were cool..i was like 6-7,i grew up wanting a racing bug (which i never got ,)but one day in high school i saw a mk2 jetta come in to the parking lot and thought that was cool boxy car so I looked into vws and fell in love with the corrado.i wound up dating a girl who got an 89 wolfsburg jetta for her first car .we drove all over in it (on top of other things  ) we broke up a year later. i had a busted ass 88 chevy nova as my first car i wound up crashing it when i fell asleep on the way home one night. i was looking in the newspaper for cars like a week later and saw a 89 jetta for sale for 1000 bucks i called up the number to go look at it and low and behold it was the same jetta that my ex girlfriend owned she gave it to her brother and he had it for a few months and it wouldnt start ,he just wanted to get rid of it,so i talked him down to 500 for it he accepted the deal,i did a tune up and changed the fuel pump in his drive way and drove off with it that day.then traded that for a mk3 golf then finally got a corrado, i still drive it to this day...since then ive owned about 10 vws ,went broke countless times,had many headaches,but have never lost my love for them :beer:


----------



## DubberDanny (Nov 22, 2011)

Well it all started with me hanging out with my buddy Kyle who loved mk2s. A couple months later I was working at Eli's Auto World and a 1998 alpine white vw jetta gl came in as a trade in and I had to have it. So bought it, then I was going to McDonald's for lunch with my coworker and friend Mike who at the time drove a silver mk5 rabbit 2.5 and he was playing at Wagenwerks dvd in the car. I was watching started to realize after seeing so many mk1s that I missed my mom's mk1 cabriolet and and so the search began until today when I bought my 1984 mk1 rabbit gti. That is how it all began.


----------



## C_elliott83 (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats on the new purchase


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Owned a bunch of air cooled stuff years ago, and then gradually got into watercooled.

Our of the 42 cars I've owned in my life 27 have been VW's


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

*Subaru*

I test drove a 2008 Subaru & didn't like it. 
The same dealer also had a black '08 Rabbit & suggested I take it for a spin. 
I liked it  I liked it so much, I decided Not to buy it. :what:

After much nashing of teeth, I decided that for a few bucks extra, I could swing a new Golf.
O.9% financing was just the icing on the cake.










After a quick search, I found a listing for a 2012 Reflex Silver 2dr Auto 2.5L Golf :heart:
Now all I need is a nice set of 17's or 18's


----------



## blacktalons (Dec 17, 2010)

It all started when I was in high school. I took German class for 3 years and my teacher convinced (indoctrinated) us that German cars were the only way to go! A few months later I bought my first car, a 1979 Porsche 924. Might as well have been a VW, but not quite. I love the car but got it for cheap and could never get it finished as a project car. After that, I decided I wanted a VW and found a nice looking 92 Cabriolet that I picked up at a Toyota dealership and drove home. Been a fan ever since. That poor thing was totaled a few months ago, and I drive a BMW now, but I will always be a VW lover. I have a stong feeling that my next car will be a VW, and I'm a follower for life. I will drive any German car, but you just can't beat a VW for the price. Whether is a torn up bucketofboltswagen, or a brand new one! :laugh:


----------



## weirdkid (Nov 8, 2011)

when i was about 6th grade age i was obsessed with hippies ( :screwy: ) so naturally i had an obsession with vw buses, Then came the Re-vamped herbie movie (terrible btw) which got me into bugs and caused me to watch all the other old love bug movies :thumbup:. 

then there was a dry spell.

Then mom bought a B5 passat with the 1.8t and a 5-speed (my mom is awsome) which made me want my own VW so i started looking, and i really like MK3s, especially Jetta GLXs. Then i laid eyes on a MK2.... WOW! i liked those now. Then i saw a MK1.... NEW FAVORITE so i know this is a very interesting story so i will stop right about there. 

thats how i got into VWs


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

My story sucks:

I'm still trying to get into the VW culture... soon though, very soon [GTI or _R_]

I've always loved VW's... always told myself that they were too much and ended up getting something I didn't truly like. As I stated though, that's about to change. :thumbup:


----------



## burntoast9 (Feb 16, 2008)

whn i turned 16 my twin brother went on ebay searching for cheap cars for around 800 or less, next thing was that he told me " yo i found a car for 700 in pa YORK" i said ok why not lets go get it.

next day we went out to pa on a 4 hour ride down to get a lil nugget mk2 golf gti monty....

i was the happiest 16 year old ever i then made love to my twin right after =] lolahaha 

then after that i bought a mk3 then a other and a other then some mk2's and a passat and back to the mk3 and mk2 game.

btw whn i went into buyingthat car i never knew what the heck a vw was lol i just bought it for a cheap price


----------



## dubbed-outt (May 18, 2011)

i was born into it, my dad owned 2 shops in georgia in the 70's and 80's...the volkswagen doctor and po-volks home..still have an original t-shirt from po-volks never been worn. growing up all i ever saw was a yard filled with bugs, busses and rail jobs...and a garage with a car always in it being worked on, parts everywhere and a motor always tore apart on the motor stand nowadays my dads 68 and barely gets around but he still sits out there all day everyday working on vw's..true vw junkie..


----------



## 19Chino87 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well im 24.ive had and workd on all my cars.they wer all hondas.i needed change in my life kus the girl of my dreams left me.soo I searched and searched for a new car.somthin to keep me occupied.6 months later I found a jetta mk3 that I drooled over.took it for a test drive.needed a lil work like control arms,breaks,tires.new hoeses.an fuel hose.new distributer and sensor.i was in hevean.jus so happy ta have a diff lil car to work on.change is good.my gar runs great but I have ta change the vss n I kinda dnt no howwell.thas how I strted with vdubs


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

burntoast9 said:


> whn i turned 16 my twin brother went on ebay searching for cheap cars for around 800 or less, next thing was that he told me " yo i found a car for 700 in pa YORK" i said ok why not lets go get it.
> 
> next day we went out to pa on a 4 hour ride down to get a lil nugget mk2 golf gti monty....
> 
> ...


at first I was like :thumbup: ...


..then I was like :what::what::what::what::what::what::what:


----------



## sage23 (Oct 11, 2011)

Fairly simple story for me. When I was in high school my neighbor as a kid had a rabbit that he had nothing but trouble with. And, since he also owned Viper, I took his advice to never buy a VW. 

Fast forward to this year, I needed to replace my 2005 Honda Accord which was a whole lot of trouble and giving me the feeling that another expensive fix was on the way. I test drove everything, but not a VW. Finally I decided what the heck. My Accord had been less the reliable, why not try something fun to drive? I had to hide the smile on my face when I returned from my test drive for fear that the dealer would know I was in love and would try to screw me. That was 4 months ago and, truth be told, I think I love it a little more every day. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

When i started working, i searched for a company..
I finaly found my place at the VW dealer..
There i feld in love with my future car..
A Golf III GTI 2.0 16V that belong to my colleague..

After 2 years when i got my driving licence, i still loved the car, and he was willing to sell it..
Still runing the car ( for 7 years now ) and still enjoy every day.. 

After searching on the internet for forums, i ended up on a dutch forum.. VW-Club..
A few years later the admin wanted to stop the site.. Nowadays I AM the owner of this club.. 

Talked my girl in a Vw Polo.. So you can say im infected with the VW virus..!!
2 VW's in front of the door.. Working by VW.. Have my own VW-Club..
And this will be not the last..  More still to come.. 

( Sorry for the bad grammatic..  )


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

wife is from germany bought her a 2010 jetta liked it so I got a 07 rabbit:beer:


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

*Simple For Me*

Back in 1968 my GF got pregnant and I dropped out of school to get a job. The Midwest Distribution Center was 3/4 of a mile away so I got a job in the warehouse. Back then it was Volkswagen, Porsche, Audi and you could buy a car cheap. Once it's in your blood it's in your blood. Now I collect a small pension from them! Simple, Short but True.


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

this guy got me into VWs. anyone know who he is? lol


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

In high school I always admired my friend's mk3 jetta. So i saved up some money to get myself one. Ended up with a mk3 gti vr6. I then purchased a Corrado. :thumbup:


----------



## westys (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine was hereditary. Seriously. I think the gene was passed to me by my maternal grandparents.

They had owned a Volkswagen every year since 1958. They lived on the Oregon coast and hated American cars because they were so big and heavy. Grandpa bought a Bug and it was on after that. 

When I went to visit as a child, grandpa had a 65 Deluxe MicroBus and grandma had a baby blue 69 Squareback. Grandpa taught me how to blow my first bubble from gum in the back of his Bus. Grandma would let me shift her Squareback as she drove. I grew up with the smell of those seats in my nose. Grandpa died when I was eight and the Bus was sold shortly thereafter. By 1986, grandma's VW was giving her problems an older car gives so she too got something else. Those were heartbreaking days for me and I was not that old.

When I was in Grad school, my car (that was paid off) was giving me a lot of trouble electrically. Every weekend, I'd go car shopping hoping to find something that would fit my budget. I knew I wanted a wagon of a hatchback as I had a big dog at the time and did not want him on the seats anymore. I drove a Mazda 3, PT Cruiser, Golf 5 door and a Jetta Wagon. I ended up with a silver 2001 Jetta Wagon, 2.Slow 5M. It was 4 years old yet had just 14,000 miles on it. I got it for $5,000 under the asking price and within my monthly budget.

That car was the single greatest car I EVER had. It did not use any extra oil, had loads of space for cargo, and got extremely good mpg on trips home from San Francisco to Orange County during school breaks. I loved that car and started me on a path that I have not once regretted. I married a girl with a VW love as deep as mine, rooted in her parents' 68 Bug that she too grew up in. She had a 2003 Golf 5 door GL. We bought a 2002 Bug for me as a second car long after I sold the wagon as we could not afford two cars and she had no desire to learn to drive stick. We have since traded the 5M equipped Bug for a 2006 Jetta 2.5 6A. It has been a wonderful car returning fabulous mpg and a fun to drive attitude the whole time we've had it.

Our next car will be another Jetta, this time a wagon TDI. And I will be getting a 67 Beetle as my love for the smell of an air-cooled Volkswagen lives on inside me. It is a void that will be filled by next Summer or Fall.


----------



## RedVirus80 (Jan 17, 2008)

my niece got a 04 jetta gli back in nov. 2004 and let me drive it in daytona.....It was like a drug had to get a vw and there I went in to the downward spiral


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

the year is 1992, still at my second year at Trisakti University in Jakarta, 
me and my friend went to a place where guys get together and race their cars. 
there i see so many 190Eh and Bimmer E30, both cars dominate the races and no other cars can seems to beat these 2.
that nite..we were enjoying the races and out of the tire smokes..we saw this tiny little boxy car.
i'm not even done with my wondering, and this tiny compact car already ahead of the 318i and won the first race.
long story short, that nite the little car beat 4 BMW and 2 mercedes.

I went to see the stock engine and hear the stock muffler of the car, I was pretty much hooked up since that weekend. 
In the back of the car i saw a name of Volkswagen Rabbit.


----------



## eeemolaaa3551 (Oct 31, 2011)

started off with a lancer then my buddy was selling his mkIII daily so i instantly put mine up for sale knowing the potential it had and loved the vr6 sound 2 years later motor blew on the way home from treffin so upset i tried to claim it on insurance didnt work so well went car shoping and luckfully i came across this mint 20th and never want to stop buying them even though its fix one thing after another its a love hate relationship :screwy:


----------



## turbovdub956 (Sep 28, 2011)

to be able to get drunk as f**k at H2OI


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Long story short, I had a beautifull Camora RS for 12 years. I always said if I got rid of it I would get something that was fun to drive and practical enough to drive all year round. Sold the show car on a Monday, traded in the daily driver on that Wednesday. Bought an 08' .:R32. I looked for one for 9 months and had to drive 3 1/2 hours to get it when I found it but it's mine. Only downside, it some how gets worse mpg's than my V8 Camaro:screwy: I'm not sure what VW did to make this V6 so fuel in-efficient but it's pretty bad.


----------

